# Räuber, Diebe, sind auf Ganoventour...



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2009)

26.12.09, ca. 22.30 UHR:
Unser Familienfest, alle sitzen gemütlich da, nur mein Vater schaut zum Fenster raus. Plötzlich steht er auf und brüllt unseren Hund an, Aufstehen sofort! Der Hund macht müde die Augen auf und sieht meinen Vater verwirrt an. Mein Vater rennt zur Tür hinaus, als er unten am Parkplatz ankam war da nur noch ein Auto das es sehr eilig hatte.

Jaa mein Vater hatte einen mit der Taschenlampe gesehen der bei der benachbarten Gärtnerei herum schlich. Gärtner hatten natürlich frei und der Besitzer war bei Verwandten eingeladen. Tja heute ruft der Besitzer an, ob wir die Steine aufs Ballet gestellt hatten, sie ergaben ein komisches Zeichen. Uns war sofort klar dass sich diesmal kein Drogenjunkie im Geräteschuppen der Gärtnerei es sich gemütlich gemacht hatte, sondern ein Dieb die Lage ausspähte. Das Zeichen wird in der Räubersprache sein und irgend etwas bedeuten.

Nun die tolle Frage: Wie hält man sich diese Ganoven vom Leibe? Das wir ihn/sie aufgemischt haben wird ihn ein Warnzeichen sein, aber wie weiter? Wir lassen zwar jeden Abend den Hund ein bisschen rumbellen, aber ich weiss nicht ob das reicht....
Eure Tipps sind gefragt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jaa mein Vater hatte einen mit der Taschenlampe gesehen der bei der benachbarten Gärtnerei herum schlich. Gärtner hatten natürlich frei und der Besitzer war bei Verwandten eingeladen. Tja heute ruft der Besitzer an, ob wir die Steine aufs Ballet gestellt hatten, sie ergaben ein komisches Zeichen. Uns war sofort klar dass sich diesmal kein Drogenjunkie im Geräteschuppen der Gärtnerei es sich gemütlich gemacht hatte, sondern ein Dieb die Lage ausspähte. Das Zeichen wird in der Räubersprache sein und irgend etwas bedeuten.



In wie fern macht so ein super, mega geheimes Räuberzeichen Sinn?
Damit die nächsten Einbrecher wissen, ob es Beute gibt? So ein Steinhaufen würde doch für Aufsehen sorgen und es wäre doch logisch, dass dieser wieder entfern wird...
Ich verstehs echt nicht...

btt:

Vor Einbrechern, Dieben und kleinen, jugendlichen Kleinkriminellen kann man sich nicht vorbeugend schützen, oder willst du jede Nacht mit einer Flinte im Schaukelstuhl auf der Terasse sitzen? Ich nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2009)

Stacheldraht in Knöchelhöhe vor und hinter Zäunen und Sträuchern spannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

MG aufs dach montieren, und Nacht wache schieben.... jeder der kommt abballern.... 


oder einfach Super ALARM anlange installieren.


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ihr wirklich Angst vor Dieben habt (und Geld), schafft euch nen Leibwächter an. Wenn ihr Angst vor Dieben habt (aber kein Geld/wollt nicht viel ausgeben) dann nehmt son Zeitschalter - gibts bei Ikea für 5 Euronen - und wenn ihr mal weg fahr könnt ihr den so einstellen, dass der in der Nacht alle zwei Stunden mal alle Zimmer erleuchtet oder so.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Dezember 2009)

In wie fern macht so ein super, mega geheimes Räuberzeichen Sinn?


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zinken_(Geheimzeichen)


In so fern...

Und wenn ich so sehe das 5 Steine das Zeichen für "Hier gibts Geld" sind, KÖNNTE man da einen Zusammenhang vermuten, muss aber nicht sein.

Gegen Einbrecher auf dem Grundstück oder im Haus hilft eine von den netten Fussballfanfaren (die "Spraydosen" zum draufdrücken).
Ansonsten wohl halt nur eine professionelle Alarmanlage.


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> [...]



Schwachfug, das hat man vielleicht als Hausierer im 19. Jhd verwendet.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (30. Dezember 2009)

klingt schon ein wenig paranoid finde ich.
das mit den steinen is zufall oder kleine kinder ham dort gespielt.
da wollte einer einsteigen wurde erwischt und kommt nich wieder. fertig aus!


----------



## Kremlin (30. Dezember 2009)

Selbstschussanlage. Das bringts. Da knallt es einmal laut und das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

100m ums Haus Minen, Stacheldraht, 2x MG aufs Dach dazu ne vollautomatische Panzerfaust und vorm Haus son Überwachungsvan getarnt als Eiscreme Auto. Hat noch jemand ne völlig übertriebene Idee? =>


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Die israelis haben schöne waffen die werden von irgendwo gesteuert von frauen die am pc sitzen mit joystick oder ähnlichen und wenn sich irgendwas regt steuern sie und schießen,diese waffen sind dan an zäunen oder was auch immer befestigt.
Versuch sowas gegen die diebe^^



nein jetzt ernsthaft:
man brauch irgendwas abschreckendes,hund ist aufjedenfall gut.Aber sollte nicht so ein kleiner "hund" sein sondern ein richtiger hund.
kameras befestigen,findest in ebay billige kamerasysteme mit 2 kameras oder mehr+bildschirm und mit sehr guter qualität und wirklich nicht teuer.
Auch wenns gebraucht ist,solange sie ihre arbeit machen.
Einfach dinge die einen z.b. als "krank" darstellen.
Z.b. irgend ne axt an ner wand gehängt oder i-was.Sowas schreckt aufjedenfall ab ,auch einfache schilder machen,z.b. das das haus oder was auch immer kameras hat und andere dinge.

Es gibt auch sensoren und melder auch billig die man ab einer bestimmten uhrzeit einschaltet wenn alle familienmitgleider zuhause sind und schlafen und wenn dan die tür aufgeht oder so,fängts an zu klingeln.Das erschreckt auch wenn niemand zuhause ist.


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2009)

Minenfelder installiert hmm ah ja Stacheldraht....

Ne also es geht mehr darum das ne Gärtnerei neben dran is und wir halt sehr gute Freunde von denen sind, und die schon paarmal welche erwischt haben... Naja ist ja toll das alle dieses Thema so ernst nehmen ^.^

Achja ich glaube nicht dass Kinder in der Gärtnerei irgendwann  Nachts mit Steinen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Ja sie haben ne Alarmanlage doch die wird immer gekappt o.O


----------



## Gramarye (30. Dezember 2009)

Im Vorgarten ein Minenkrater mit umherliegenden scheinbaren menschlichen Einzelteilen könnte auch helfen....

Und im Ernst: Eigentlich alles, dass Diebe/Räuber abschreckt einen Versuch zu wagen...


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Oh oh beste idee,eine versteckte grube mit schlangen,spinnen oder was auch immer


----------



## The Paladin (30. Dezember 2009)

Einen Hund zu haben ist schon mal ein Anfang, aber Diebe können einen Hund an sich gewöhnen in dem sie immer wieder am Zaun vorbeigehen und was zu Essen springen lassen. Mein Großvater hat mir gezeigt das Kettenhunde viel Aggressiver gegenüber ALLEN sind die nicht zur Familie gehören (Kette deinen Hund in der Nacht an und sein Aggressives Auftreten wird den/die Dieb/e vertreiben).

Edit: Die beste Abschreckung gegen Diebe ist auch eine Quietschende Tür oder Zaun, das weckt auch sicher den Hund der nicht erfeut sein wird durch diese Störung ^^


----------



## skyline930 (30. Dezember 2009)

Softair-Sniper holen, mit so 5-10 Joule, dazu so eine von den Fan-Sirenen-Dosen-Gedöns da..


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Softair-Sniper holen, mit so 5-10 Joule, dazu so eine von den Fan-Sirenen-Dosen-Gedöns da..


so eine hab ich,hab damti mal einen in arsch geschossen,der hat voll geschriehen...ich weiss nicht warum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (30. Dezember 2009)

Rofl, stellt doch sofort net atombombe hin...


----------



## Hinack (31. Dezember 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Softair-Sniper holen, mit so 5-10 Joule, dazu so eine von den Fan-Sirenen-Dosen-Gedöns da..



Bei 5-10 Joule kannste aber auch gewaltig ärger bekommen, weil alles über 0,5 nen Waffenschein Benötigt^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hinack schrieb:


> Bei 5-10 Joule kannste aber auch gewaltig ärger bekommen, weil alles über 0,5 nen Waffenschein Benötigt^^


Ups....


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Softair-Sniper holen, mit so 5-10 Joule [..]



Das wäre dann schon ein Luftgewehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (31. Dezember 2009)

> Schwachfug, das hat man vielleicht als Hausierer im 19. Jhd verwendet.



http://wien.orf.at/stories/380122/

Da haben wir schon einen dokumentierten Fall von Zinken in der Neuzeit (ich hoffe 2009 ist neu genug)...
Wenn man schon sinnlose Kommentare abgibt, sollte man auch die gesamte Quelle lesen.

Diese Zinken sind keineswegs ausgestorben auch wenn sie nicht mehr so häufig verwendet werden wir noch vor 50 Jahren, aber warum sollte sowas nicht wieder in Mode kommen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (31. Dezember 2009)

Das man Geheimzeichen verwendet ist doch klar. Die kommen nie aus der Zeit, nur weil sie altmodisch sind, müssen sie heute nicht noch benutzt werden. Meine wenn die Leute denken das es nichts bedeutet, ist das Zeichen gut gewählt. 

Was hilft keine Ahnung ich hab davor keine Angst. Ich weiß nicht brüche werden ja da begonnen, wo die Leute meinen es gibt viel zu holen. Also eher die Wertsache nicht in den Sichtbereich stellen. Auch hift denk ich ein Tonband, mit schönen Wauwau bellen. Klar funzt es nicht ewig, aber ne Zeitlang kann es helfen. Am besten sind da Dimmer geeignet. Einfach mit zwischen Schalten und wenn jemand vorbei geht und das Ding geht an, kann man einfach den Hund bellen lassen, also das Tonband. Macht natürlich nur Sinn wenn man nicht da ist. 

Aber wie will man sich davor schützen? Stacheldraht ist schon bissel übertrieben. Meine in meiner Kindheit bin ich auch mit Kumpels als Spaß durch hinterhöfe geklettert, falls das so ein Stift macht und sich schwer verletzt, ist man schuld und warum. Weil man Angst hat, dass man ausgeraubt wird, verletzt man Lieber unschuldige. Es ist ein Kind, da hilft auch nicht zu sagen es hat nichts in meinem Garten zu suchen. 
Es gibt keinen Schutz vor Einbrechern, eben nur aktive Nachbarschaft. Die eben ab und zu mal kurz raus geht oder wie dein Vater mal bissel über die Gärtenschweift. Es hilft nichts anderes. Denn wie will man sich sonst schützen?

Auch sehr billige Lösung ist Licht. Es gibt doch Bewegungsmelder die auf das Lichtverhältniss reagieren und sich zuschalten, wenn es Dunkel ist. Kaum läuft jemand lang ... paff geht das Außenlicht an. Sowas kann teilweise einfach umgesetzt werden bei einem eigen Haus und ist auch ne recht hilfreiche Abschreckung, da man eben den Einbrecher sehen würde. 

WEnn du mehr Sicherheit willst, dann schau dir Indianer Jones Filme an, Kevin allein zu Hause und geh auf den Schießstand, sowie Minenfeld, Selbstschuteinrichtungen und natürlich der gute alte Strohhutmann mit Pumpgun. Denn 100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht, nur einfache Mittel zur Abschreckung, zur not mal Internet durch suchen.

Gibt Autobesitzer die haben einen Schalter in ihr Auto gebaut, einen ganz einfachen Schalter. Denn verstecken sie und nur wenn dieser umgelegt wurde, fährt das Auto also ist so zu sagen der Storm da. Dieses einfache Mittel hatte man damals sehr oft verwendet, gerade weil man damit autodiebe abhält. Denn niemand weiß wo dein Schalter ist, du hast ja keinen Bauplan davon gemacht etc. und die Autoelektronikepläne zeigen ihn auch nicht an. 
Also einfach im Inet stöbern nach Idee zur Abschreckung von Dieben und schauen ob es Geld kostet. Denn was Geldkostet und verkauft werden soll, funzt meistens nicht und man weiß es. Aber Hausmittel, die man zusammenbaut, sind oft die besten Schutzvorrichtungen. Denn man weiß nicht wirklich wie sie funzen oder wo man sie ausschaltet etc. Gibt ja keine wirklichen Baupläne und wenn bissel Fantasy und modifizieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer sein Haus schützen will, muss selbst basteln. Aber Gärten sind Allgemein ein Ort für Diebe. Auch unserer Garten wurde mal durchstöbert. Aber mal ehrlich, wer lässt in seiner Gartenlaube richtige Wertsachen. Maximal im Kühlschrank war was zu finden und halt ein Fernseher und alter Resiver =) die man für ca. 40-80 Euro wieder bekommt. Also nicht wirklich was lohnendes. Auch wenn man weniger im Garten ist, rausnehmen was bissel Wert hat oder eben einen was bedeutet.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Dezember 2009)

Was auch ne Idee ist: Man holt sich ausm Baumarkt so Dinger z.B. Vögel die bei Bewegung angehen. Wenn der Einbrecher dann daran vorbeiläuft und des Ding angeht erschreckt der sich und rennt wieder weg.
Was ich au letztens erst gehört hab: Einer Hatte nen Schrebergarten. Der hat dann da immer gut sichtbar 10 Euro hingelegt. Manchmal waren die 10 Euro am nächsten Tag weg. Wieso hat er es gemacht? Er wollte verhindern, dass die Ganoven den Schrebergarten verwüsten um nach Wertsachen zu suchen. Es war ein gutes Mittel :O.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (31. Dezember 2009)

In Texas darf man solche Leute umnieten!


----------



## Makalvian (31. Dezember 2009)

[attachment=9701:mastif.jpg]

ne sry das ist ein Tiberien Mastiff

hier der wiki Artikel 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do_Khyi

hier besonders das Wesen zu beachten

Der Do Khyi ist ein sehr zuverlässiger Hund, der seinen Menschen gegenüber loyal und treu ist. Er lernt schnell, ist jedoch auch schnell gelangweilt. Lerneifer gehörte nicht zu seinem ursprünglichen Anforderungsprofil, und er besitzt Eigenschaften, die ihn als hervorragenden Wachhund konstituieren.

Der Do Khyi hat ein ausgeprägtes Territorialverhalten und verhält sich auf dem eigenen Terrain sehr selbstsicher. Wachhundeigenschaften sind dieser Rasse angeboren: Er ist Fremden gegenüber zurückhaltend und abwägend und als Bewacher von Haus und Hof in seiner angestammten Aufgabe. In seiner Herkunftsregion, wo Zäune und Mauern als Grundstücksbegrenzungen praktisch unbekannt sind, verteidigt er das Grundstück seiner Besitzer bis zu dessen Grenzen, die durch Steine gekennzeichnet sind. Ein Do Khyi sollte ein abwechslungsreiches Umfeld vorfinden, in dem er seiner angestammten Aufgabe nachgehen kann.


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2009)

Für die die wissen wollen was es für ein Hund ist: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhodesian_Ridgeback
Also so einem würde ich mich nicht in den Weg stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (31. Dezember 2009)

rüsten dein hündchen mit der Wolfs-Ausrüstung von der "Pakt der Wölfe" aus.... 

ne im Ernst, haben die keinen Zaun ? 
man könnte sich natürlich auch Kamera-Atrappen anschaffen. Oder vergiftetes Essen gut sichtbar platzieren xD


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



häng dir so eins über die tür und schreib "Frischfleisch gerne willkommen" mit roter Farbe drunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ein richtiger dieb würde dann auch das ding mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ein richtiger dieb würde dann auch das ding mitnehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
you made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (31. Dezember 2009)

oder stell dir Leonidas in den Garten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da würde jeder Schiss bekommen


----------



## Marvîn (1. Januar 2010)

Machs wie die Amis, Pistole oder Schrotflinte und Überwachungskameras, und zack ein Problem weniger.


----------

